# ECW, 1 Night Stand....



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 13, 2005)

ECW went under years ago.  Last night, they dusted off the name, and the attitude.  A virtual who was who from the promotions glory days.  So far, I haven't seen any negative reviews, and from what I've seen, it was awsome.

 Makes me remember why I used to watch it regularly.  The tribute to the departed talent was one of the more respectful that I've seen, and the matches themselves were....Extreme!

 Anyone else catch it?


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jun 27, 2005)

not been on the site in a while but the ecw pay per view was sweet i seen the wwe one but not the shane douglass one, but it is funny cause watching the show i problay have met all most every one in the ring at one time or another


----------



## Bester (Jun 27, 2005)

So, Dreamer goes through a flaming table, that doesn't hurt him, it was the shinai to the ear that did the damage.  Ouch.  That moonsault from the balcony by SuperCrazy was nuts.  DVD out tomorow. Gee I wonder if WalMart is carying it? LOL


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jun 27, 2005)

well it was funny cause bradshaw ripped out blue meanies face staples from the night before and that was real


----------



## arnisador (Jun 27, 2005)

What's a moonsault?


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jun 27, 2005)

when u do a sweet flip then land on the person hard to say better to see


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 27, 2005)

*Moonsault*

  A move in which a wrestler executes a backflip and lands on an opponent. A basic moonsault is generally attempted from the top rope, though myriad variations exist. Much of its popularity in America can be attributed to the Great Muta, also known as Keiji Mutoh.
 From : http://www.answers.com/topic/professional-wrestling-aerial-techniques


 =======


 I tried doing one a few years back....not a good idea, came close to breaking my neck.


 Here's a clip of someone who can do it....
http://www.adamfirestorm.com/videoclips/asai.mpg


 And, a not so good one: http://www.doug-williams.co.uk/video/TripleTrouble/Rope.mpg


----------



## SwedishChef (Jun 28, 2005)

Anything that makes wrestling better is a plus.  I got into wrestling at the height of the WWF/WCW rivalry.  Then it was exciting.  After the merger it slowly became lame and I stopped watching.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 28, 2005)

Ah, OK! The dreaded moonsault technique!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 28, 2005)

If a mutual friend wasn't so worried about his insurance rates, I could show ya in person. LOL!!!  (He's why theres never any chairs near me when I spar.) LOL!


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jun 28, 2005)

Kaith Rustaz i did not know ur a big wrestling nut like me


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 28, 2005)

80s-90's I almost never missed a PPV.  I was very happy last night to see Flair almost go like he did when he was at his prime.  I give Angle props for helping motivate Ric to do it.   I've got a large collection of tapes, WWF, NWA, WCW and some AWA. A little ECW but it wasn't really broadcast much here.    I've even got a small spot on rustaz.com for it.  Low traffic sadly.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 29, 2005)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> If a mutual friend wasn't so worried about his insurance rates, I could show ya in person. LOL!!! (He's why theres never any chairs near me when I spar.) LOL!


 We'll work something out next time I'm in! Hopefully that'll be in August.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 29, 2005)

bradshaw is being sued by Meannie for the damage done.  Everyone on the wrestling forums that was back stage said the fght continued inthe back and it was for real.
I would have liked to have seen Shane Douglas's event the night befor.
Sabo, Funk, And one other in a barbed wire match that went about 30 minutes.

I truly miss the old ECW


----------

